# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Bloeduitstorting in oksels

## Agares

Mijn dochter van 11 heeft allerlei kleine bloeduitstortingen in haar oksels. Ze zijn rood en zitten onder de huid. Het zijn geen bultjes of schilfertjes. Het jeukt niet en het doet geen pijn. Ze gebruikt nog geen deo dus het kan geen allergische reactie zijn. De ene dag zijn ze er ineens en dan zijn ze weer voor een tijdje weg. We gaan ook deze week naar de huisarts maar weet iemand wat dit zou kunnen zijn?

----------


## Leontien

Wist de dokter wat het was? Want kan het een stressreactie zijn?

----------


## Agares

De huisarts wist ook niet wat het was. Ze dacht dat het door wrijving kwam van bijv. haar rugzak. Maar dat lijkt ons sterk omdat de banden van de rugzak ook niet strak onder haar oksels langsgaan. Wel moeten we bloed gaan prikken. Maar omdat mijn dochter daar zo'n drama van maakt (en omdat ze natuurlijk geen pijn/jeuk heeft) is dat er nog niet van gekomen. Ik zal eens in de gaten houden, wanneer ze het weer krijgt, of het stress zou kunnen zijn. Dank voor je reactie.

----------


## Adike

Hou inderdaad bij wanneer dit voor komt. Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik wel willen kijken en naar een oplossing zoeken.

----------

